# Benelli Nova?



## sniper88

Hi,
I am a 15 year old from Grand Forks and I just recently purchased a Benelli Nova from Cabelas. I got the new camoflague model with a 28" barrel for hunting of waterfowl for $364 with 50 dollars in cabelas bucks that i got back. I was wondering if it was a good deal and if the Benelli Nova is a good gun? any info appreciated
thanks
matt


----------



## Eric Hustad

Hi Matt. Glad to see the next generation of guys coming up in the sport. I have had a Nova for about 4 years and I love the gun. I have heard different things from the guys, but I have had really good luck with mine. I have used it in all types of conditions and it has passed all my tests. I think the best feature is how it pulls apart so easy to clean out in the field. For the money it has been a great gun and I think you'll like it. Let me know what you think at the end of the season. Good Luck....


----------



## dblkluk

Good to see newcomers to the sport!! Awesome gun! I've had mine for going on three seasons. I bought the gun for its reliability and haven't been disappointed. I tend to abuse my guns and this gun hasn't let me down. I have never had it jam, even in the spring season when its filled with mud and grime. All in all, a great gun!


----------



## bowhunter1

Well its good to see you have a new shotgun this season, but If I may recommend a remington 870 wingmaster I think you would be a little more pleased. The advantages of a wingmaster vs. a nova are for one, the weight to recoil ratio provides you with a less aggressive impact every shot. A lot of people add mercury recoil reducers to their novas to compensate for heavy recoil on such a light gun. Pump action is a bit shorter on a wingmaster and parts are reliable, and very cheaply available if anything breaks. The finish of an 870 wingmaster is impeccable. For years the wingmaster has been known for its smooth, polished, "tough as nails" stocks, and the blueing finish is very durable. The nova uses very light synthethic materials, but just feels so cheaply assembled and I've only shot one a few times, but the action feels like it would want to jamb constantly if you don't put the right moment leverage on the pump action, plus the novas look extremely ugly! Not something I would want in my cabinet. So if you decide on another gun I would hint you towards the 870 wingmaster, I think you would feel very confident of your choice! (Dont get it confused with an 870 express, they are pure crap)

Bowhunter1


----------



## dblkluk

Bowhunter, I'll agree with you, they are ugly! But all the geese I took last year didn't seem to mind. You really need to shoot one! I was concerned about the recoil at first but, I can't tell the difference, between it and my VERY heavy 3 1/2" BPS stalker. The lightweight is awesome if you have to carry it a ways or use it pheasant hunting, a huge bonus. The wingmaster is a good gun, but for my money if you want a no-nonsense gun for serious hunting the nova is the only way to go! The wingmaster looks better in the cabinet but, I like the way my nova looks with a limit of birds!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Excellent choice!

It is by far the fastest pump gun I have ever owned. Easy tear down for cleaning, always and I mean always functions, I have never had a jam due to the gun.

Have fun with it, you own a good tool for waterfowling!


----------



## Nate

Sniper 88,

I owned a Benelli Nova for 3 seasons. I sold it because the gun did not fit me at all. It is also the heaviest shotgun I have ever owned, the balance is horrible, especially with the mercury recoil reducer. The thing kicked like a mule. I upgraded to a SBE. The hand grip on the Nova is pretty wide as well, but if you are not used to a skinnier one, that might not matter to you. I did not feel the gun was a quality piece of weaponry. As far as the 870 Express being pure crap, that in my opinion is entirely wrong. I owned one of those as well, and shot a 870 Wingmaster that I did not own. The Express has a much cheaper wood stock, but everything else is pretty much the same. Other than the finish of the gun, & nickel (or whatever) bolt assembly, the guns are almost indentical. I killed alot of birds with my Nova, but hated the thing & until now could not afford something better. Just my .02, but I hope it works out for you. Alot of guys like theirs, I hope you wind up liking yours.


----------



## cootkiller

Beautiful selection,
I too own one and I don't think that I will take another shotgun into the field. The pump is more reliable than any semi auto and you don't take too quick of shots. 
Just because it looks modern and a little space aged doesn't make it ugly.
You will have many fun, enjoyable, and reliable days with your nova. 
Also if you ask me, that recoil stuff is a bunch of crap. When your shooting at birds the recoil is the last thing on your mind, and if your shoulder is a little sore the next day, not ony does that mean you had a lot of shooting but every time you feel that sore shoulder you will remember the outdoor experience that gave it to you.

P.S. Kudo to you, good to see a young kid from a big city getting to into the outdoors. I hope you learn to respect the landowners just as you should already respect the outdoors.

cootkiller


----------



## dblkluk

> P.S. Kudo to you, good to see a young kid from a big city getting to into the outdoors. I hope you learn to respect the landowners just as you should already respect the outdoors


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

Coot, Will it ever end???


----------



## Nate

Yup, Dblkluk, another hijacked post being turned into the landowner argument.
:eyeroll:


----------



## bowhunter1

HAHA :lol:

cootkilla, have you forgot about the fact that people line up a second shot if they have missed the first time or are making an attempt on another bird, heavy recoil really doesnt help in those situations.


----------



## cootkiller

I guess the only time I usually have to line up a second shot is when there is more than one bird and usually the things are so close that even with any recoil and with a pump that second shot is still well within range.
I am not hijacking a post, I was trying to be positive towards a young guy just getting invovled in the outdoors.

I will say again, I LOVE MY NOVA.

cootkiller


----------



## gooseslayer21

i am a 15 year old from northeastern minnesota. I had used a wingmaster last year it worked fine. but this summer i bought a nova and love it.
the 3 1/2 really helps on the big honkers. as for the recoil i dont even notice it.


----------



## quackattack

Hey everyone thanks for writing back with all the info.
this is matt ( i changed from sniper88 to quackattack) I am hoping to go out tomorrow and test out my nova on some fowl. thanks again
matt :beer:


----------



## quackattack

I took my nova out for it's first waterfowl hunt and we got 4 blue geese so i guess we did alright. the only bad thing is that on the nova and from what i was told it shoots 3 1/2 inch shells and i tried to use a 3 1/2 inch BBB and it didnt' work. the gun jammed and then i tried another BBB thinking it was just the shell and it jammed again. does anyone know why it won't take 3 1/2? it took 3" just fine and luckily we had some cause my dad can only shoot 3". I called cabelas and they told me to bring it in and they would look at it. any info?
also.......what is the best choke to use for geese and ducks? i am using modified but my dad said he uses full and it says on my full choke no steel shot??????

Matt :beer:


----------



## Nate

Personally I use the modified for ducks & geese. DO NOT use the full choke, that came with the gun, with steel!

Nate


----------



## gooseslayer21

i have the same gun it takes 3 1/2 just fine.

i also use a modified choke


----------



## quackattack

yea it usually helps when you use the right size shell (i was using 10.gauge instead of 12.gauge) i got the boxes mixed up so that's why they wouldn't fit in the gun.......oooooppppssss........ :withstupid: 
matt


----------



## Griz

The Nova ain't sexy, but then again neither is an SKS and both strike me as pretty much indestructable. After an especially muddy goose hunt in the Texas rice fields I opted to take mine to the car wash to blast the gumbo off it. That gun has never jammed!

Griz


----------



## djleye

I have noticed that as I use the benelli nova I tend to short pump it( easy on the smart a_ s comments!!!) a lot. I was unsing an 870 special purpose before the nova and still like the 870 for some things but you have to really ram it home when you pump the nova (easy.......). Other than that I love the gun and I agree it is indestructable!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I had a Nova and will never go back to anykind of Benilli, they are all JUNK!!!! Went to a winchester super X2 and love it. But if you are looking into pumps by a Ithica.


----------



## CheapHunter

Does anyone on this forum own, or ever used, a Beretta Urika AL391 model shotgun? I've read great reviews on these guns and was wondering if anyone here thought they are worth the price.


----------



## FACE

I feel that the AL390 is still the better gun(I own two) Berreta still makes the 390 for Walmart in synthetic for around $550. The only thing they did not put on the Walmart version is the magazine cutoff which not too many people use anyways. Find a used AL390 silver mallard if you want wood stock. Completely reliable guns.


----------



## grancan1

I am very fortunate to have had the chance to shoot a lot of shotguns. I have shot or owned about every pump and auto loader known to man. I have hunted all over the US from the fields of Texas to the pot holes of ND. I currently shot a Benelli M1 super 90 and found it very reliable. I am approaching 10,000 rounds cycled through this gun and have experienced only 2 rounds that did not cycle. I think this gun is worth every penny. One thing I have learned is that most people do not maintain their gun properly and have a tendency to over oil their guns which pick up silt (while laying in fields) and of course cat tail fuzz. I also have a Nova and an 870. Both guns are excellant firearms. I like the Nova because it fits well and has been indestrucable. The corrosion protection is excellant. That has been my only complaint about 870s and most Remingtons. I have had a wingmaster and a special. Both guns have had problems with corrosion and pitting. I think Remington should look at their parkarizing. My 870 and 1187 would start to rust in the case before I drove home. Don't even thing about leaving one in a case or not wiping it down following a wet hunt. My advice is to shoot several guns and pick one that fits you. As far as reliability goes,, I have had "jams" with both pumps and autos. Maintain your gun and shoot a lot in the off season. That will help eliminate the most popular cause of pump problems,,,, short shucking. If you get an auto try using silicon oil. It will not pick up dirt and weed seeds. 
Happy hunting.


----------

